# in the order of



## tucann

Gostaria de obter ajuda na tradução e interpretação do termo “in the order of” inserido
no texto seguinte:

“I lived in the order of its smallness.”

Eu traduzo “in the order of”  como “ em função de”

Exemplo.: Eu viví em função desta pequenez

Um tanto mais dinâmico seria, talvez:

“Eu vivia em função desta alcova (ou talvez: ‘deste cubículo’).”

O contexto se refere a um quarto pequeno.


Alguém tem uma melhor interpretação?


----------



## SunnyS

Why does the narrator talk about "order" and a small room? What's their relationship with these elements?


----------



## Isotauro

Acredito que "Eu vivia em funçao de sua miudeza" seja uma boa opçao.


----------



## GamblingCamel

"lived in the order of its smallness"

Tucann: that's very odd English.


----------



## marta12

Alcova, quer dizer quarto pequeno. Não vejo que se possa adaptar.

Vivi em função desta pequenez/ vivi nesta pequenez toda a vida

Depende do contexto


----------



## tucann

marta12 said:


> Alcova, quer dizer quarto pequeno. Não vejo que se possa adaptar.
> 
> Vivi em função desta pequenez/ vivi nesta pequenez toda a vida
> 
> Depende do contexto





O contexto, como referi, reza sobre um quarto pequeno. De forma que inseri o termo de acordo ao contexto- assim entendo. Contudo optei por saber de outras formas dinâmicas de tradução que me ajude a entender melhor o miolo deste poema e o mais íntimo subjetivismo do poeta.

Aqui segue o poema completo de Gabeba Baderoonva o qual é objeto do meu estudo.

I USE TO LIVE


I used to live in a small room 
with a narrow bed 
and a television at my feet.
A mirror hung on the back of the door. 
I lived in the order 
of its smallness.

I lie here next to you 
and feel the distance
from the walls. 
If I held you closer
we would fit 
onto a narrow bed.

© Gabeba Baderoon
_Contemporary Poetry
English - South Africa.
From: The Museum of Ordinary Life_


----------



## tucann

GamblingCamel said:


> "lived in the order of its smallness"
> 
> Tucann: that's very odd English.



Yes, it is - I also believe it


----------



## tucann

Isotauro said:


> Acredito que "Eu vivia em funçao de sua miudeza" seja uma boa opçao.



É aceitavel. Agradeço sua ótima opnião.


----------



## tucann

SunnyS said:


> Why does the narrator talk about "order" and a small room? What's their relationship with these elements?



Just read the whole poem, then you'll get it.


----------



## marta12

Olá Tucann

Ok.
É só a minha opinião, mas se já se diz que sempre viveu num quarto pequeno, eu não traduzia por alcova.

vivi  *desta* pequenez


----------



## SunnyS

marta12 said:


> Olá Tucann
> 
> Ok.
> É só a minha opinião, mas se já se diz que sempre viveu num quarto pequeno, eu não traduzia por alcova.
> 
> vivi  *desta* pequenez



That's the most poetic suggestion so far. Nice.


----------



## tucann

SunnyS said:


> That's the most poetic suggestion so far. Nice.


----------



## tucann

marta12 said:


> Olá Tucann
> 
> Ok.
> É só a minha opinião, mas se já se diz que sempre viveu num quarto pequeno, eu não traduzia por alcova.
> 
> vivi  *desta* pequenez



Eu havia traduzido: "Eu viví em função desta pequenez" - o que está quase de acordo ao sugerido por você... Contudo achei-o um tanto literal e entendi que alcova traduz melhor o sentido do contexto dando ênfase a este, já que se refere ao um quarto pequeno. Entretanto em tradução poética se é necessário manter o vínculo para não se fugir do padrão.

Agora o termo “vivi desta pequenez”, exime completamente do texto a expressão “in the order of" ( em funçao de), o que é inadmissível e nem mesmo cabe como expressão dinâmica nesta tradução - é o que eu penso.   

De qualquer forma, muito obrigado por expressar sua opinião.


----------



## SunnyS

tucann said:


> Eu havia traduzido: "Eu viví em função desta pequenez" - o que está quase de acordo ao sugerido por você... Contudo achei-o um tanto literal e entendi que alcova traduz melhor o sentido do contexto, já que se refere ao um quarto pequeno. Entretanto em tradução poética se é necessário manter o vínculo para não se fugir do padrão.
> Agora o termo “vivi desta pequenez”, exime completamente do texto a expressão “in the order of" ( em funçao de), o que é inadmissível e nem mesmo cabe como equivalência dinâmica ou formal por fugir severamente do original.
> 
> De qualquer forma, muito obrigado por expressar sua opinião.



Upon reflection I agree that your translation also keeps best the banal style of the original. "Vivi desta pequenez" tem uma elegancia poetica que o original nao tem. E mesmo "small room" eh banal demais para ser transformado em "alcova", uma palavra que jah tem tambem um outro nivel de poetica e referencias culturais.


----------



## marta12

Não conhecia o poema e achei-o lindíssimo.

O que interpretei é que ela vive em função do tamanho e não em função do quarto.
A pequenez é tão grande, que o outro lado da parede é do tamanho do oceano, ou do infinito.

Na tradução de um poema não é necessário, e muito menos obrigatório pôr lá todas as palavrras.
É talvez onde a tradução *deve *ser mais livre.
Mas como disse, é só a minha opinião.


----------



## tucann

SunnyS said:


> Upon reflection I agree that your translation also keeps best the banal style of the original. "Vivi desta pequenez" tem uma elegancia poetica que o original nao tem. E mesmo "small room" eh banal demais para ser transformado em "alcova", uma palavra que jah tem tambem um outro nivel de poetica e referencias culturais.



Muito bom. Vou ter bem presente sua valiosa e sincera opinião. A final de contas vim aqui para aprender, pois vou iniciando-me como tradutor.

- Thanks a lot!


----------



## tucann

marta12 said:


> Não conhecia o poema e achei-o lindíssimo.
> 
> O que interpretei é que ela vive em função do tamanho e não em função do quarto.
> A pequenez é tão grande, que o outro lado da parede é do tamanho do oceano, ou do infinito.
> 
> Na tradução de um poema não é necessário, e muito menos obrigatório pôr lá todas as palavrras.
> É talvez onde a tradução *deve *ser mais livre.
> Mas como disse, é só a minha opinião.



E muito valiosa por sinal. Obrigado por contribuir com sua interpretação - vou tomá-la muito em conta... e ponderar com mais propriedade.

I really appreciate it.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Talvez tenha chegado um pouco tarde mas deixo minha opinião caso sirva de alguma coisa.

Não entendo que ele viva "em função" da exiguidade de seu quarto mas "de acordo" com essa exiguidade. Trata-se de uma nuance mas entendo que não é ele que se adapta ao quarto e sim o quarto que o molda. Tanto que quando se encontra num espaço mais amplo, não se sente bem. Dentro dessa perspectiva eu traduziria por "eu vivia nessa ordem diminuta". Ordem aqui se referindo tanto à estrutura do seu quarto quanto à sua estrutura mental.


----------



## tucann

GOODVIEW said:


> Talvez tenha chegado um pouco tarde mas deixo minha opinião caso sirva de alguma coisa.
> 
> Não entendo que ele viva "em função" da exiguidade de seu quarto mas "de acordo" com essa exiguidade. Trata-se de uma nuance mas entendo que não é ele que se adapta ao quarto e sim o quarto que o molda. Tanto que quando se encontra num espaço mais amplo, não se sente bem. Dentro dessa perspectiva eu traduziria por "eu vivia nessa ordem diminuta". Ordem aqui se referindo tanto à estrutura do seu quarto quanto à sua estrutura mental.




Muito obrigado pela sua valiosa contribuição. Vou revisar o texto e avaliá-lo com mais calma e precisão.


----------

